# old school pedals



## iLB (24 Aug 2009)

hi,

i'm looking for some old school track style pedals with toe clips and straps,

thanks


----------



## MajorMantra (24 Aug 2009)

Do you mean the kind that take slotted cleats? I've got some 105 ones in decent shape if you're interested. 

Matthew


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Aug 2009)

I've got a set of alloy quill pedals from an early 80s Raleigh complete with white leather Christophe straps, quite pimp if that's the look you want! 

Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Aug 2009)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I've got a set of alloy quill pedals from an early 80s Raleigh complete with white leather Christophe straps, quite pimp if that's the look you want!
> 
> Let me know if you're interested.



Wow! Bite his arm off ilb !!!


----------



## 4F (24 Aug 2009)

threebikesmcginty said:


> , quite pimp if that's the look you want!



I reckon that's just the look ILB is after


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Aug 2009)

Here you go!!


----------



## marxist_fixie (24 Aug 2009)

I'll trump the Shimano pedals with Campag Record quills...that have new bearings and grease and include MKS toeclips [large or extra large]....and it gets better.....black Christophe leather straps.....and even better still...i have a pair of Duegi track shoes withslotted shoe plates that are adjustible......shoes made from perforated soft leather.


----------



## chris667 (25 Aug 2009)

Are a pair of 1948 pedals too retro for you?

Raleigh racing type.


----------



## iLB (25 Aug 2009)

thanks for all the offers guys, but i should probably say i have taken the pedals offered by 3bm

thanks again


----------

